# M5 Extreme



## Stacked (Sep 19, 2012)

*Overall: 10 | Effectiveness: 8 | Value: 10 

*Recommended *M5 Extreme* is a great pre workout!!! Everyone I know who uses this has gained strength within a couple weeks of use including myself. It's a bit on the pricey side but it does contain expensive effective ingredients you won't find in other pre workouts. If you have the money I suggest giving it a try , it's a better value to get the big container with 60 servings. Sure it cost more than the 30 serving tub but you get twice as much for only $30 more. Cherry limeade is where it's at it taste amazing the fruit punch is very good to. This is a complete product and if you're protein intake is up to par m5 will take care of the rest. Magna power creatine and the best and most expensive ingredients for focus you can get in a pre workout. This is the rolls Royce of pre workouts. Yes more expensive than the rest but the ingredients are more costly and it's your body put quality into it. Your hard working muscles can benefit a great deal using m5.... Highly recommended.

    * Cherry Limeade
    * Increased Energy
    * Builds Muscle
    * Great Pumps
    * Mental Focus


----------



## mugzy (Sep 19, 2012)

Im having some right now, I occassionally use a preworkout supplement to get me going and focused for work in the morning. This container is two years old however I seem to remember it being pretty costly.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 19, 2012)

I've used it. It jacked me up pretty good.
I have totally gotten away from prework out and most other supplements. 

The pre work out I've replaced with coffee and food. I log everything (blood, gear, nutrition, routines, measurments ect) into spreadsheets after running pre workout supplements for 6 months I saw no measurable results....with that's said, it did jack me up so there is know dening they have an effect...even if it is a placebo.

Just my two cents


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 19, 2012)

Razor8 blast powder if you can find it....  strongest I have ever used.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 19, 2012)

TNE baby!!!! Lol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2012)

200mg caff, 500mg vit c, 4g creatine, 10g bcaa, = ready to kill it.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 19, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> TNE baby!!!! Lol.




Not fair, you cheated! L-)


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 20, 2012)

TnE and clen gets me going...


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 20, 2012)

does it give you the shakes and jitters after it wears off?


----------



## Jada (Sep 26, 2012)

im going to have to check this product out


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 26, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> TNE baby!!!! Lol.



Uh yea.....since I have started this cycle, I cut out all preworkout supplements. Not only am I saving money, but I feel a lot better too! I think all that DMAA, ephedra, caffeine stuff was interfering with my sleep patterns. And TNE is the shit. I have started using it on occasion....not every day or even every week, and I can tell you once you use testosterone for a preworkout, everything will pale in comparison.


----------

